# can't ID three species



## arnaudnetwork (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello, could you help me id those plant, there is so many possibilities, maybe some could find ? thx so much

I know this one is a rotala but which kind ?









































i really can't id this one, sorry for the blurry image









that one seems looks like amania but which ? 












thx guys


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1. It's emersed. Probably rotundifolia, but could also be macrandra. An inflorescence or just submersed growth would make it easy.

2. Tough to say for sure but probably a Hygrophila.

3. Most likely gracilis but impossible to say for sure.


----------

